# Thermostat - Repairable?



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Heya folks, quick question:

I've got a Living Earth Habistat that appears to have died in the night. I get no response from it at all. The bulb was also blown this morning, so I had assumed that was the problem; it wasn't until after we got back with the new bulb that we discovered the problem with the thermostat.

I've popped the thermostat open and everything seems intact, but I'm wondering if there's a fuse (small object sealed in a plastic pass-through on the wiring) that I can try replacing? I'm not sure if I can get into that without causing more trouble that it's worth if it's the wrong part, so I figured it was worth asking a question.

Not an electronics noob, just trying to avoid having to strip the thermostat from my incubator as a replacement.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

OniExpress said:


> Heya folks, quick question:
> 
> I've got a Living Earth Habistat that appears to have died in the night. I get no response from it at all. The bulb was also blown this morning, so I had assumed that was the problem; it wasn't until after we got back with the new bulb that we discovered the problem with the thermostat.
> 
> ...


is there a power light? if so did that stop working? if it did its most likely the first resistor after the step down thats blown, most likely from a circuit/appliance fault which dragged extra current into the stat

if not that it could be anything, i mean literally anything, it could be a dodgy wire, dodgy connection, any component blown (most likely resistor or transistor)

im not sure exactly how the stats are electronically designed but ive seen some pretty badly designed stuff like using a led in series with a transistor to switch the heat on which obviously if the led goes then the heat wont work, but the led will be the last thing you can think off

if you cant work it out feel free to pm me and you can send it to me and if i can repair ill send you it back fixed (because im a good citizen before anyone asks) not really, because ive got nothing else better to do with my time lol


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Nope, no activity on the power light.

I was actually rather surprised at how shoddy the interior is; it's a very cheap board with plenty of hot glue to keep it all from rattling about (the hot glue being why I can't get at all the bits and bobs without thinking i'd damage something, and then have to repair that as well).

I'll give a more thorough examination in the morning; for the moment, the beardies will just be running a few degrees hot. The thermostat barely ever shut off for them to begin with, I just don't want to leave it like this.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

OniExpress said:


> Nope, no activity on the power light.
> 
> I was actually rather surprised at how shoddy the interior is; it's a very cheap board with plenty of hot glue to keep it all from rattling about (the hot glue being why I can't get at all the bits and bobs without thinking i'd damage something, and then have to repair that as well).
> 
> I'll give a more thorough examination in the morning; for the moment, the beardies will just be running a few degrees hot. The thermostat barely ever shut off for them to begin with, I just don't want to leave it like this.


have you definatly checked the fuse in the stats plug AND the plug to the actual lamp holder? there should be 2 separate fuses


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

The lamp works just fine. I haven't checked the thermostat thuroughly. I'll check it over in the morning and report back.


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

i had this with a dimmer stat, call habistat and they will repair it foc, and send it you back, they did for me anyways and no, i never had a reciept or anything like that...top job by them : victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Well you won't be able to get it fixed now as you've opened it up :whistling2:. Habistat would of repaired it for a small fee of £5 but because you opened it up this voids any warrenty on it :bash:.


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

*shrug* It's not like there's a tamperproof seal or anything. Also, it's 2nd hand. Should I not be able to repair it myself, I'll try sending it in as a last resort.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

OniExpress said:


> *shrug* It's not like there's a tamperproof seal or anything. Also, it's 2nd hand. Should I not be able to repair it myself, I'll try sending it in as a last resort.


yeah i second this, theres no seal, no special locking screws, no dyed screws to show its been opened before so i cant see them knowing to be honest with you :2thumb:


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

eightball said:


> is there a power light? if so did that stop working? if it did its most likely the first resistor after the step down thats blown, most likely from a circuit/appliance fault which dragged extra current into the stat
> if not that it could be anything, i mean literally anything, it could be a dodgy wire, dodgy connection, any component blown (most likely resistor or transistor)
> im not sure exactly how the stats are electronically designed but ive seen some pretty badly designed stuff like using a led in series with a transistor to switch the heat on which obviously if the led goes then the heat wont work, but the led will be the last thing you can think off
> if you cant work it out feel free to pm me and you can send it to me and if i can repair ill send you it back fixed (because im a good citizen before anyone asks) not really, because ive got nothing else better to do with my time lol


Sorry to sound rude but a lot of incorrect information here.
It is rare for any of the parts that you have mentioned to be the cause of the failure.
Nor will you be able to repair it as the part that has most likley failed is not available to you.
I wont go into detail here but the cause of these failures are always caused by the fact that there are a lot of poor quality bulbs in the market place and these both fail frequently and they fail short circuit.
Thermostats by nature are sensitive instruments and succeptable to this.
The glue is inside for a reason and there are clear details in the instructions about tampering and it voiding the guarantee.
The pot and possibly the board will be damaged if the lid has been removed.
OniExpress- Stick your thermostat in the post to us and I will repair it for you free of charge.
We repair them the same day we get them and return them in the post that evening.
Send it to:
Euro Rep Ltd. The Cottage in the Wall, Dawley Road, Hayes. UB3 1EF.
I hope that helps!
Pete


----------



## chris25 (Mar 24, 2009)

peterf said:


> Sorry to sound rude but a lot of incorrect information here.
> It is rare for any of the parts that you have mentioned to be the cause of the failure.
> Nor will you be able to repair it as the part that has most likley failed is not available to you.
> I wont go into detail here but the cause of these failures are always caused by the fact that there are a lot of poor quality bulbs in the market place and these both fail frequently and they fail short circuit.
> ...


thats what i said :Na_Na_Na_Na:....cant ask for anything better than this


----------



## OniExpress (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, whichever one of you wants the pleasure, let me know and I'll post it tomorrow. I can't be positive what needs replacing with the equipment that I have here, and I wouldn't have the first clue where my nearest decent electrical odds-and-ends shop is.

Thanks muchly for the response so far.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

OniExpress said:


> Well, whichever one of you wants the pleasure, let me know and I'll post it tomorrow. I can't be positive what needs replacing with the equipment that I have here, and I wouldn't have the first clue where my nearest decent electrical odds-and-ends shop is.
> Thanks muchly for the response so far.


Eightball wont be able to repair it!
In case you dont know I manufacture Habistats so am able to repair it for you!
Stick it in the post to me!


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

peterf said:


> Eightball might not be able to repair it!
> In case you dont know I manufacture Habistats so am able to repair it for you!
> Stick it in the post to me!


I corrected that for you,

i didnt claim atall that i would definatly be able to fix it, i was saying i could have a look if he wanted as it may have been a basic failure, if i knew you was a manufacturer of them i would have refered him to you but i didnt and i was just trying to help

most and nearly every basic circuit which a habistat falls into that category, if a current higher than the components are rated for is dragged through them then the component will blow as obvious, which in most cases is the reason for the failure of most circuit, if that was the case i could have replaced the component

you make it seem as though there is a generic problem with these stats which is always a problem so you automatically know that thats the problem without even looking, if thats the case then them stats are aload of crap, its like the xbox and it always had that same problem everyone had which makes the xbox poorly designed as that same problem occured for thousands and thousands of users

just out of curiousity, what is the problem that your sooo sure it is and that i cant fix just so i know?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

eightball said:


> I corrected that for you,
> i didnt claim atall that i would definatly be able to fix it, i was saying i could have a look if he wanted as it may have been a basic failure, if i knew you was a manufacturer of them i would have refered him to you but i didnt and i was just trying to help
> most and nearly every basic circuit which a habistat falls into that category, if a current higher than the components are rated for is dragged through them then the component will blow as obvious, which in most cases is the reason for the failure of most circuit, if that was the case i could have replaced the component
> you make it seem as though there is a generic problem with these stats which is always a problem so you automatically know that thats the problem without even looking, if thats the case then them stats are aload of crap, its like the xbox and it always had that same problem everyone had which makes the xbox poorly designed as that same problem occured for thousands and thousands of users
> just out of curiousity, what is the problem that your sooo sure it is and that i cant fix just so i know?


I don't really want to waste time arguing with you eightball but as you have suggested that Habistats are a load of crap I feel I should waste a few minutes answering.
Being a reptile keeper first and foremost I know the importance of the reliability of thermostats and I am not happy that you should suggest my products are poor. 
There is no generic fault with the design or manufacture of any of them.
There are many qualities of components that we could buy and we buy the best we can.
They are manufactured in their entirity in the UK to the highest standards.
The Manager of production is an avionics electronics certified engineer who use to QC check components that, should they have failed will have resulted in various Military aircraft crashing! So he is quite conscientious shall we say.....
They are well known for their reliablity and we, as a Company are know, if you take a look at numerous posts for our customer care and service which has always been second to none.
Even in this post I have offered to repair this Gentlemens thermostat, which was bought second hand and with no receipt free of charge and the very same day we receive it. He has also removed the lid and has very likely damaged other parts that the glue within protects. 
I think that is rather good cutomer care. don't you? The unit may well be 20 Years old.
With the likelihood of there being over half a million units out there being used and the minimal failure rate and reputation Habistats have all over the world, I am sorry for the rant but I am very defensive of invalid criticism. 
I know the part that has failed because of my knowledge of the products and the usual causes of failures. 
The faults are always caused by other factors- usually related to the heater.
Thermostats have to be a balance of robustness and sensitivity. We could make an almost indestructable one but it would be very insensitive.
This component is unique to us and, as I stand by my comment that you would not be able to repair it for this very reason.
Rant over and back to work.


----------



## Snakecouple (Jan 31, 2013)

*thermonstat repair*

Hi Pete ,

I have a habistat thermostat that was given to me with a viv and its keeping heat on constantly. if i post it to you would you be able to fix this and how much for a repair please.

thanks!
Lee


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Habistat now have repair pricing and information available on their site, here is the link Thermostat Repair


----------



## Bigjim (Feb 26, 2008)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> Habistat now have repair pricing and information available on their site, here is the link Thermostat Repair


Its a shame they don't make them more reliable.

I've had two go on me in just as many months. I'll be avoiding from now on. (it wasn't fuse related).

One unit overheated and melted the back of the controller!!!!!


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

they are on the whole extremely reliable, contact them with your concerns I am sure they will help you out.


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bigjim said:


> Its a shame they don't make them more reliable.
> 
> I've had two go on me in just as many months. I'll be avoiding from now on. (it wasn't fuse related).
> 
> One unit overheated and melted the back of the controller!!!!!





LFBP-NEIL said:


> they are on the whole extremely reliable, contact them with your concerns I am sure they will help you out.


I second what Neil has said.

Rather than avoiding them, speak to them, even if you have lost faith in the brand it'll be productive if Habistat are aware as they may have to address an issue that could cause the same thing happeing to someone else.

Rob.


----------



## HabiStat (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Bigjim,
Sorry to hear of your problems.
I know this is an old post and a number of questions have been answered by peterf but we here at HabiStat will keep an eye on questions here and will answer wherever we need to.
If anyone does have any questions, please do not hesitate to PM us on this forum.
It is hard to answer the issues posed by Bigjim other than to say that we do not have any known issues that may have caused his problems.
Most every problem with a thermostat has been caused by an issue with the heater. Thermostats are sensitive instruments and can be damaged most commonly by heater short circuits.
Perhaps Bigjim can let us examine the thermostats we can give an answer as to why he has experienced problems.
Perhaps the model of thermostat, type and manufacturer of heaters being used and the circumstances will enable me to give some answers.
As soon as I have some details I will do my best to answer them!
I hope that helps.


----------

